# Release letter from the sponsored state



## kaykaypal (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi all

I have just got my 489 visa. (NSW Southern Inland)
And I have keep looking for the job since last couple of weeks but I find it very hard.

So can anyone please share their knowledge about release letter from the state and allowing to live and work in any other regional area of the other states?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

You expected to find a job in regional Australia in just a couple of weeks? 

You realise it can take 3 to 6 months to find a job that matches what you are trained in if living in the middle of Sydney or Melbourne. So its to be expected you will have to spend longer looking when regional with less employers. 

Highly unlikely they will grant permission until a reasonable amount of time has passed and you have evidence of having applied and being rejected from jobs.


----------

